# Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)



## Krabbat (9. Juni 2011)

*Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

Hallo an alle,
ich will demnächst meinen pc aufrüsten und unter anderem nen i5 2500k einbauen.
der soll dauerhaft auf ca. 4,5ghz getaktet werden (eventuell nicht direkt sondern später, aber das spielt ja eigendlich keine rolle).
Dafür brauche ich nen ordentlichen Kühler, aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, welcher es sein soll.
Hab auch die H60 Wasserkühlung von Corsair im Visier, aber da das mit der Montage in meinem Gehäuse schwierig wird (kein 120mm platz), bräuchte ich auch noch nen paar Vorschläge für ne Luftkühlung.
Leider ist das Netzteil in der Nähe, sodass es gut wäre, wenn die ganze warme luft nicht komplett vom netzteillüfter eingesaugt wird, sondern auch vom 80mm lüfter, der Hinten sitzt (siehe Bild).
Momentan sitzt ein Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro drin. Wie ihr vielleicht auf dem Bild seht, wird halt einiges der warmen luft vom netzteillüfter angezogen. Wäre es eventuell ne möglichkeit, einen Kühler mit 2 Lüftern (vorne und hinten) einzubauen, damit die warme luft mehr zum 80mm lüfter hingepustet wird?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr könnt ja mal vorschläge machen, die bitte das genannte Problem mit dem Netzteillüfter berücksichitgen. Hätte ansonsten schon nen Auge auf den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro geworfen, aber der hat eben leider nur einen großen lüfter (der top-blow ist ja dabei nicht entscheidend). Dafür ist er sehr günstig und soll dennoch 300 Watt tdp abwärme abführen können.
Schonmal Danke an alle.

Edit: Oder was haltet ihr vom Corsair A70. Der hat 2 Lüfter und würde damit eher die warme luft zum 80mm lüfter hinten pusten, damit dieser die warme luft dann aus dem Gehäuse befördern kann und das Netzteil besser gekühlt wird.


----------



## mars321 (9. Juni 2011)

Was hast du den für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter dern Luftkühlern(wenn er reinpasst):
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## IceMaster88 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

Ich schmeiss mal noch den Mugen 2 ins Rennen.

Aber würd an deiner Stelle auch mal an ein neues Gehäuse denken, weil die Be- und Entlüftung mit 80er Lüftern ist ja nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß.
Für's OC brauchste schon nen guten Airflow im Gehäuse.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

Man könnte da zu diesem greifen:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?in=&fs=Sharkoon+T9


----------



## ad_ (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



IceMaster88 schrieb:


> Aber würd an deiner Stelle auch mal an ein neues Gehäuse denken, weil die Be- und Entlüftung mit 80er Lüftern ist ja nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß.
> Für's OC brauchste schon nen guten Airflow im Gehäuse.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Würde mich zuerst nach nem neuen Gehäuse umsehen, bevor ich in nen neuen Lüfter investiere .

Ansonsten kann ich diesen hier empfehlen: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## IceMaster88 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

Oder das Xigmatek Midgard wäre noch zu empfehlen.

Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



IceMaster88 schrieb:


> Oder das Xigmatek Midgard wäre noch zu empfehlen.
> 
> Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Und diese leisen Luffis:

Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

dann passts Die Serien-Quirle sind relativ laut...

Gruß


----------



## Krabbat (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

nen neues gehäuse ginge natürlich auch
Muss ich mal schauen. Momentan hab ich das codegen briza 6099-CA
Schonmal danke an alle! Es ist ja wirklich schon viel vorgeschlagen worden.


----------



## Krabbat (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

welches Gehäuse wäre denn dann besser (als kühler nehm ich denke ich mal dann doch die h60 von corsair)?
*Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite*

oder :*Xigmatek Midgard*


----------



## lu89 (11. Juni 2011)

Ich habe das erste cm 690 und bin sehr zufrieden. Gute Verarbeitung und viele Lüfterplätze sind vorhanden.


----------



## Abufaso (11. Juni 2011)

Die sind beide gut, Gehäuse sind Geschmackssache  Aber beim Xigmatek würde ich auf jeden Fall andere Lüfter einbauen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

Sagt dir das T9 denn gar nicht zu?


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



IceMaster88 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mal noch den Mugen 2 ins Rennen.
> 
> Aber würd an deiner Stelle auch mal an ein neues Gehäuse denken, weil die Be- und Entlüftung mit 80er Lüftern ist ja nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß.
> Für's OC brauchste schon nen guten Airflow im Gehäuse.



Also der Mugen 2 is mittlerweil nimma aktuell da sein Nachfolger der Mugen 3 quassi vor seinem Lunch steht und zum selben Preis ~35 euro. Weiters is der Mugen 3 schon  um einiges besser da dieser 1 Heatpipe mehr hat. Aber zu High end Lükus ala Silver Arrow wird dieser nie aufschließen können. Mugen 3 is und bleibt ein P/L  Mezie.


----------



## Schleifer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

xigmatek Midgard. Für den Preis das Gehäuse mit dem geilsten Airflow. ABer wie andere schon sagten: Nimm die Standard Lüfter raus und investier dein Geld in bessere.

@facehugger: Die 900rpm Lüfter sind im Grunde egal. Wer seinen Prozessor unter Luft auf 4,5GHz bringen will hat einem ruhigen PC schon lange abgeschworen 
@Themeneröffner: Was spricht dagegen die Luft zum Netzteil zu leiten? Netzteile werden (i.d.R.) nicht sonderlich warm, sodass sie sich recht gut dazu eignen Luft aus dem gehäuse zu befördern.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Also der Mugen 2 is mittlerweil nimma aktuell da sein Nachfolger der Mugen 3 quassi vor seinem Lunch steht und zum selben Preis ~35 euro. Weiters is der Mugen 3 schon  um einiges besser da dieser 1 Heatpipe mehr hat. Aber zu High end Lükus ala Silver Arrow wird dieser nie aufschließen können. Mugen 3 is und bleibt ein P/L  Mezie.


 

Der Mugen 3 ist ne ganze Ecke lauter als der Mugen 2, ich finde den nicht empfehlenswert.
Wenn man wirklich die beste Lukü haben will sollte mana ber zum Silver Arrow greifen.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



Schleifer schrieb:


> @facehugger: Die 900rpm Lüfter sind im Grunde egal. Wer seinen Prozessor unter Luft auf 4,5GHz bringen will hat einem ruhigen PC schon lange abgeschworen
> .



Wenn man wirklich vor hat den I5 @4,5 ghz mit Lüfis @900rpm wird man um ne WAKÜ net herumkommen ^^


----------



## Krabbat (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sagt dir das T9 denn gar nicht zu?


Naja vom Design her schon, es hat nur halt leider keine Lüfterplätze nach oben. Und nach oben geht warme Luft ja sowieso immer, daher dachte ich, wäre es besser, auch oben lüfter zu haben oder?

Aber um noch eine weitere Möglichkeit zu prüfen: Was würdet ihr mir denn für nen CPU Kühler empfehlen, wenn ich mein altes Gehäuse behalten würde (wäre ja schon etwas günstiger vom Preis her) ?. Dabei gilt zu bedenken, dass der Kühler nicht mit den Vengeance Rams kollidieren sollte und auch nicht mit dem Netzteil, was beim Codegen Gehäuse oben sitzt. Als Mainboard hab ich dabei das Asus P8P67 Rev3.1 im Visier.
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir auch noch bei dieser Frage helfen könntet. (Meine Idee: Corsair A70@1600rpm oder vielleicht Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro verwenden, aber ich weiß nicht ob das wohl passt und dann auch noch zum übertakten reicht)
Diese günstigere Variante (gehäuse behalten) wäre mir ehrlich gesagt am liebsten, aber es muss natürlich auch Sinn machen, was schwachsinniges solls ja nicht werden.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



Krabbat schrieb:


> Naja vom Design her schon, es hat nur halt leider keine Lüfterplätze nach oben. Und nach oben geht warme Luft ja sowieso immer, daher dachte ich, wäre es besser, auch oben lüfter zu haben oder?
> 
> Aber um noch eine weitere Möglichkeit zu prüfen: Was würdet ihr mir denn für nen CPU Kühler empfehlen, wenn ich mein altes Gehäuse behalten würde (wäre ja schon etwas günstiger vom Preis her) ?. Dabei gilt zu bedenken, dass der Kühler nicht mit den Vengeance Rams kollidieren sollte und auch nicht mit dem Netzteil, was beim Codegen Gehäuse oben sitzt. Als Mainboard hab ich dabei das Asus P8P67 Rev3.1 im Visier.
> Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir auch noch bei dieser Frage helfen könntet. (Meine Idee: Corsair A70@1600rpm oder vielleicht Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro verwenden, aber ich weiß nicht ob das wohl passt und dann auch noch zum übertakten reicht)
> Diese günstigere Variante (gehäuse behalten) wäre mir ehrlich gesagt am liebsten, aber es muss natürlich auch Sinn machen, was schwachsinniges solls ja nicht werden.



Dein größtes Prom sind die Vengeance Rams. Weil die sind echt hoch da kann man gleich die klassiker wie Mugen 2&3 vergessn. 
Wegen deinen Ambitionen zu mini Wakü: Is bei dir die Seite Mesh oder closed? der 120 on the top wird net grad viel Abwärme wegschaufln können ^^
Ich kann dir nur berichten ,dass ich bei meinem HalfX durch die H70 um gute 5 grad mehr hab @ idel und von lasst red ma net weil ich da alle Lüfter @ max rpm stell (Düsenjet)
Du wirst bedingt durch die Vengeance irgendwas in der Richtung brauchen--> Noctua NH-C12P SE14 oder 
Deepcool Killer Whale mein Persönliche Empfehlung da dieser bis zu 150 watt TDP schafft ~ 30 euro
Eine mini Wakü würd ich wegen möglichen Hitzestau nicht in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Krabbat (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

aber was ist mit den kühlern, die ich vorgeschlagen hatte?
z.B. der freezer 13 pro, der ist doch auch nicht so groß oder? Und der soll 300 watt tdp kühlleistung haben

Der corsair a70 ist dann aber wahrscheinlich zu groß oder ginge der auch?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

Also das sollte beim Sharkoon T9 überhaupt kein Problem sein.
Vorne 2 Lüfter luft rein und hinten einer raus.
Da solltest du keine Probleme mit der Luft im Gehäuse bekommen. Deshalb könntest du das T9 auch nehmen.


----------



## Krabbat (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

ja, wenn ich nen neues gehäuse kaufe, wäre das natürlich vom preis her interessanter als die anderen

Aber wie gesagt, noch günstiger wäre ja, das alte gehäuse zu behalten und deshalb bräuchte ich noch eine antwort zu meinem vorherigen beitrag


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



Krabbat schrieb:


> aber was ist mit den kühlern, die ich vorgeschlagen hatte?
> z.B. der freezer 13 pro, der ist doch auch nicht so groß oder? Und der soll 300 watt tdp kühlleistung haben
> 
> Der corsair a70 ist dann aber wahrscheinlich zu groß oder ginge der auch?


 
 1.) Der freezer 13Pro is sicherlich kein schlechter Kühler nur ob dieser  auch deinen Oc-ansprüchen nachkommen is zu bezweifeln. Dein Problem ist  dein schlechter gehäuse Airflow.Nur wenn ein guter AIRFLOW gegeben ist  ,können die die Kühler optimal funktionieren. Ich weiß bis jetzt aber  immer noch nicht ob du die OPTION hast seitlich einen Lüfter als  reinblasend zu installieren. Dieser könnt schon von erheblichen Nutzen  sein. 
Weiters würd ich mal ausmessen bis welche maximal hohe du Turmkühler  installieren kannst. Ab da an weiß du was man reinbekommt 
Oder Poste mal die Daten - Nur bei dem Gehäuse könnte ne mini wakü zu einem Hitzestau führen (Bei denen is WIRKLICH guter AIRFLOW quasi Voraussetzung)

Edit:
Aja und Punkto Angabe das Freezor 13 pro 300 wat TDP abführen kann. Kann mir das net vorstellen, wenn dann mit ner CORE temp die dem Tjmax schon nahe ist 
EDIT2: Das is zwar scho high end Lüku aber der wär mal flach und mit nem 120 mm Fan könnts sich vll ausgehn, aber miss es bitte vorher aus.
Teuer aber echtgut: *Prolimatech Armageddon.*
Dieser hatte bei der letzten PCGH Ausgabe das beste Gesammtpacket und eine ordenliche Kühlleistung *: Deepcool Ice Matrix 400*
Letzterer wenn der Frezzor 13 Pro von den Abmessung passt und du nicht mehr investieren willst/kannst , dann bleibt dir eh nix andres übrig als diesen zu nehmen. In dem Preisbereich findet sich nix gutes zum OCen.


----------



## schneiderbernd (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

ein Mugen reicht eigentlich völligst für den 2500K...kann mit dem locker 4.8Ghz fahren...mit super temps.


----------



## Krabbat (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

also ich hab jetzt mal nachgemessen (siehe auch bild)
zum nettzteil sind es etwas mehr als 2cm abstand, aber ich denke mehr als 2cm sollte der neue kühler nicht größer sein als der jetzige (arctic freezer 64 pro)
bei den vengeance rams könnte ich doch einfach die letzten beiden slots benutzen, die sind dann weiter weg vom kühler (oder beeinträchtigt das die Leistung?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


welche kühler würden demnach passen (hinsichtlich abstand zum netzteil und zu den rams) ?
Z.b. der arctic freezer 13 pro ginge doch oder? Bzw. vielleicht sogar der armageddon mit 2 140mm lüftern, aber das wird dann schon ganz eng
Wobei: ist die sockelposition immer gleich? Denn wenn nicht, dann könnte es ja wieder sein, dass es nicht passt.
ist z.b. der sockel vom ASRock P67 Pro3 weiter unten, aslo weiter weg vom netzteil, als beim asus p8p67 rev 3.1 ?


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



Krabbat schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt mal nachgemessen (siehe auch bild)
> zum nettzteil sind es etwas mehr als 2cm abstand, aber ich denke mehr als 2cm sollte der neue kühler nicht größer sein als der jetzige (arctic freezer 64 pro)
> bei den vengeance rams könnte ich doch einfach die letzten beiden slots benutzen, die sind dann weiter weg vom kühler (oder beeinträchtigt das die Leistung?)
> 
> ...



Bei Prolimatek wärns 150 +25 für die Tiefe. Könnt sich vll ausgehen aber des müsst man mitn neuen Brettl ausmessn.
Zb der freezer 13 hätt ne Tiefe von 130. Aber man kann erst TACHELES reden wenn man weiß welches borad.Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 (BxHxT): 130x160x73.5mm hat mit abstand die geringste Tiefe ^^  - Bau dir ein 3d Modell und schau obs reinpasst 
Kauf mal die grund Komponenten MB und CPU + Ram (es gibt auch flache ^^ von corsair)Wegen dem Ram-Bänken, immer wo die Farbe gleich ist gehörns rein, heißt dual Channel (Dank Pentium II MMX 266mhz ) und is ewig alt bringt aber schon was 

Edit: Sicherlich sind alle hier erwähnten Lüfis leistungstark und deine CPU hat ja auch nur 95TDP im Standartclock - overlocked kommst vll auf 160 , 170 Watt TDP (Kommt auf die Vcore an) also fahrts mit den armageddon am besten wenn a reingeht ^^
Die andren werdens auch schaffen is halt nur die Frage inwieweit die Temps deine Erwartung entsprechen. Gute Kühltemps gibts nur bei einem sauberen Gesamtpacket. Guter Kühler + gscheite Lüfis und guter Airflow


----------



## Krabbat (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

ähm warum wärens beim armageddon denn 150+25? Woher kommem die 25?
Sicher sein, dass der reinpasst kann ich aber nur bei kühlern für 120 mm lüfter würde ich sagen, da ich eigendlich nicht so viel aufwand haben möchte ( selbst nen 3d modell bauen und so) 
da wäre einer wie der armageddon wohl zu riskannt, denn ich habe echt keine lust darauf, dass der hinterher nicht passt
obwohl: laut den bildern sieht es so aus, als ob der sockel beim meinem jetzigen board recht hoch ist (links) und
z.b. beim asrock p67 Pro3 tiefer (rechts), und dann wäre der armageddon ja kein problem

http://p.gzhls.at/345571.jpghttp://p.gzhls.at/598532.jpg


edit: was verbraucht wohl ein phenom 1 quadcore @2,8 ghz ? Denn den hab ich momentan und selbst mein kleiner freezer 64 pro kühlt den ganz gut (aber leider dabei auch sehr laut)


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



Krabbat schrieb:


> ähm warum wärens beim armageddon denn 150+25? Woher kommem die 25?
> Sicher sein, dass der reinpasst kann ich aber nur bei kühlern für 120 mm lüfter würde ich sagen, da ich eigendlich nicht so viel aufwand haben möchte ( selbst nen 3d modell bauen und so)
> da wäre einer wie der armageddon wohl zu riskannt, denn ich habe echt keine lust darauf, dass der hinterher nicht passt
> obwohl: laut den bildern sieht es so aus, als ob der sockel beim meinem jetzigen board recht hoch ist (links) und
> ...



Die 25mm sind die fürn Lüfi - Wenn er net OCed ist dann frag DR.Google wie viel TDP er hat 
Leg dich fest welches MB - schon überlegt obs net ein z68 chip werden soll bei asrock is da Aufpreis net grad hoch glaub 10euro ^^ und du kannst die interne GRAK benutzen. Entscheide dich erst wenn du weißt welches MB und miss da aus was Reinpasst sonst kommt ma da nie auf nen Grünen Zweig 

Edit: Mit allen neuen Brettlen glaubich wirst keine Probs haben wenns der Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 ist ^^ wegen den 73.5mm Tiefe
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/deepcool_icematrix_400/4.htm isn Test bis auf 2 Grad er is faktisch gleich gut wie ein frezzer 13 aber auch um einiges schmaler weil der wird mit sehr großer wahrscheindlichkeit reinpassn und der 2500k is kein TDP Monster ^^
Wenn du wirkilch hartes OC machen möchtes, wirst um High end LÜKU net herumkommen.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



Krabbat schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt mal nachgemessen (siehe auch bild)
> zum nettzteil sind es etwas mehr als 2cm abstand, aber ich denke mehr als 2cm sollte der neue kühler nicht größer sein als der jetzige (arctic freezer 64 pro)
> bei den vengeance rams könnte ich doch einfach die letzten beiden slots benutzen, die sind dann weiter weg vom kühler (oder beeinträchtigt das die Leistung?)
> 
> ...


 
Den Ram sollte man immer in den farblich gleichen Slots haben.
Bei Unklarheiten mal ins MB Handbuch schauen.


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

Sind meistens die beiden Schwarzen, in der nähe vom Prozessor


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



watercooled schrieb:


> Sind meistens die beiden Schwarzen, in der nähe vom Prozessor


 
Es gibt auch Boards auf denen die 4 Ram Bänke gemischt sind, sodass ein Platz frei ist zwischen den Rams.
Weiterhin steht im Handbuch welche Reihen man am besten verwenden soll wenn man keine Vollbestückung nutzt.


----------



## Krabbat (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

was haltet ihr von dem hier , gebraucht aus dem forum: Prolimatech Meghalems Rev.B (30€ ohne lüfter)


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



Krabbat schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem hier , gebraucht aus dem forum: Prolimatech Meghalems Rev.B (30€ ohne lüfter)


 Wenn a reinpasst spitzen High end Lüku + gute passte verwenden


----------



## Krabbat (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

naja von der höhe ists glaub ich nicht ganz drin: ich hab allerhöchstens 160mm platz, vom mainboard aus gemessen, und man muss ja auf die höhenangabe des kühlers so ungefähr 0,6-0,7 mm draufrechnen (cpu und sockelhöhe), dann hätte man beim meghelms ca. 165mm

aber der freezer 13 pro wäre auch zu groß, sowieso passte demnach kaum ein kühler für 120mm lüfter

z.B. der müsste aber gehen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a586338.html
aber ob da ein übertakten auf 4,5 ghz möglich ist wage ich zu bezweifeln, er soll allerdings 200 watt tdp abführen können


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

Ich kann dir den Coolermaster V8 empfehlen. Läuft bei mir tadellos und kühlt klasse, auch bei übertakteten 4 GHz von meinem 955BE  .

coolermaster v8 bei billiger.de


----------



## Krabbat (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

mit 158mm (+ die besagten 0.6-0.7mm) ist der aber leider auch zu hoch


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



Krabbat schrieb:


> mit 158mm (+ die besagten 0.6-0.7mm) ist der aber leider auch zu hoch


 
Schau ob du vll günstig im Marktplatz was ergattern kannst bezüglich Gehäuse ? 
Weil so wirst schwer nen Turmkühler finden der deinen Maße hat und dein Gewünschtes OC auch wirklich dazaht^^


----------



## TheLucker (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

EKL Nordwand?^^


----------



## Krabbat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

auch der wäre leider wohl sehr knapp zu hoch mit seinen 155mm

Ich denke, dass ich dann wohl zunächst denn freezer 13 nehmen werde und mal teste, wie hoch oc mölich ist
4ghz werden auch mit dem kein problem sein, weiteres werde ich dann sehen (zur not sind 4 ghz bei der guten pro megaherz leistung auch in ordnung)
Aber noch eine kleine frage: limitiert 1333 mhz ram bei der ladezeit von spielen, wenn man z.b. den sb i5 auf 4 ghz hat und das spiel von einer ssd läd? Oder limitiert eher der prozessor bzw. ssd? Bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich 1333er odee 1600er ram kaufe


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*



Krabbat schrieb:


> auch der wäre leider wohl sehr knapp zu hoch mit seinen 155mm
> 
> Ich denke, dass ich dann wohl zunächst denn freezer 13 nehmen werde und mal teste, wie hoch oc mölich ist
> 4ghz werden auch mit dem kein problem sein, weiteres werde ich dann sehen (zur not sind 4 ghz bei der guten pro megaherz leistung auch in ordnung)
> Aber noch eine kleine frage: limitiert 1333 mhz ram bei der ladezeit von spielen, wenn man z.b. den sb i5 auf 4 ghz hat und das spiel von einer ssd läd? Oder limitiert eher der prozessor bzw. ssd? Bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich 1333er odee 1600er ram kaufe


 In der Regel macht ram ob 1333 oder 1600 vl 2% mehr leistung aus.Wie viel Preisunterschied zwischen 1333 und 1600?. Sollte aber guter marken ram sein zb Corsair (bisher keinen einzigen Memtes Error^^)
Alles was 10 bis max 15 euro Merkosten sind is noch vertretbar aber alles drüber is Meiner meinung net Wert.
Denk net immer nach was an deinem Pc alles LIMITIERT. Nichtmal bei ner SDD wenns am 6Gb port hängt und die diese Geschwindigkeiten liefert würde von ner zu starken geoced CPU gedrosselt werdne ^^


----------



## Krabbat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für i5 2500k (auch übertakten)*

naja eingendlich wollte ich ja auch die corsair vengeance 2x4gb 1600mhz nehmen
aber ich weiß ja leider nicht, ob die zusammen mit dem freezer 13 passen (sollen sich ja nicht in die quere kommen)
kann ich das irgendwie rausfinden?

bzw. : wie siehts damit aus? http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a466057.html#versandhinw


----------

